# Remote Coding Needed



## Helmst64 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been without a remote coding job for over a year now. I didn't look for work as I was helping take care of my mom who fell. She is now well and doesn't need my help anymore so I am ready to return to work. I live in a small town called Andalusia, Al. I would love to have another Remote Coding Job if anyone knows of an employer hiring. I did 3.5 yrs with MedAssurant until they had cut backs. Before working with them I did the billing and coding aspects while working in lab and secretary job in Dialysis for 12 years. If any of you need my resume you can inbox me at helmst64@yahoo.com


----------

